

Still evil: Microsoft gives customers who bought DRM'd music on MSN servers the shaft - henning
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080422-drm-sucks-redux-microsoft-to-nuke-msn-music-drm-keys.html

======
jeroen
Sucks for those who are duped, but great for making DRM impopular with the
general public.

